# Heroes "Pilot" OAD 9/25/2006 (S01E01) *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

The X-Files meets LOST?!

Interesting show though it's a lot to take in all at one time. Lots of characters and not quite (at least so far for me) enough introduction for some of them.

Still worthy of an SP here though, at least for another few shows.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

There's a thread about best pilots here. This makes the list in my opinion. 


bdowell said:


> Lots of characters and not quite (at least so far for me) enough introduction for some of them.


There's an entire season to introduce the characters. Patience my friend, patience.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

i thought the pilot was good. 

i like the buffy character  that was hiliarous when she stuck her hand down the drain disposal. so does she not feel pain either? she should react more if she does, even if she knows that she'll be fine. the immediacy of pain would make you hold back and hesitate alot more.

it's creepy that her adoptive father is the bad guy. that's not going to be good.

don't you think that havivng control of time and space sort of automatically makes all the other powers pale by comparison?

M.


----------



## berkchops516 (Dec 5, 2005)

i liked how they kinda made fun of themselves and referenced the obvious x-men comparisons. And the Japanese guys refering to Star Trek made me chuckle. Overall I thought this was a very good pilot and out of the gate has me drawn in to see what is going to happen next week. 

Oh boy another SP to try and add to a busy Monday night.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

It had a slightly different feel than the pilot released on the web. Some changes to the music and a little less blood.
Web pilot info - spoilered just to be safe.


Spoiler



I guess the artist's severed hand in the original pilot was a little too much.


 I think the show has the potential to get really good or go terribly astray. I like it so far but I agree there was a lot to take in in an hour.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

The Japanese guy is my favorite character. Hilarious how he gets excited every time he succeeds at performing a space/time shifting power. I like the pilot.. hope the show keeps it up!


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

oh, i figured the hand cutting off was going to come in ep2. i thought that would be too wierd though. how could anything you do freak you out so much that you would cut off your hand? it just isn't possible. so, i wrote it off as some artist thing or something.

M.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

OK, I'm hooked. They got me.

This and Studio 60 is probably NBC's best two-hour block for the week.

And in two (?) weeks we'll find out if Friday Night Lights makes this a good three-hour block.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hooked after 1 episode.
I want MORE.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Lost (look! all the characters interact!) + Surface (ongoing storyline with sci-fi hook!) = Heroes.

Eh, I'll watch again but I wasn't overly impressed.

The Star Trek references were funny... the first few dozen times.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Heh...I also saw some sort of "Surface" connection. I wonder if they have some of the same production people?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was thinking about the movie Unbreakable as I watched it. 

I am hooked and husband is too. He thought the cheerleader was adorable. I liked the brothers that fly. Or was it just one that flew and saved the other? Or do we find out they both fly?

It is definately a SP for us!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

I was thinking they were "Wonder Twins"...needing one another to activate each other's abilities.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> OK, I'm hooked. They got me.
> 
> This and Studio 60 is probably NBC's best two-hour block for the week.
> 
> And in two (?) weeks we'll find out if Friday Night Lights makes this a good three-hour block.


I could not agree more- I absolutely loved it. Except for Studio 60, to me, this blows away every other new fall show so far.........

I have been checking the web for reviews, and have been seeing some pretty lackluster response on some other message boards, which surprises me.


----------



## 8krpm (Mar 21, 2005)

I loved the Karaoke bar scene with the two guys in the Rockets jerseys singing Backstreet Boys. A nice tip of the hat to the youtube video that was all over the web 8 months or so ago. But, the guys in the youtube video were from China, not Japan, I think.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It was a weird Pilot... but good... we are definently intrested.
I jus tthink they should have done it as a two hour premier and shows us most of Season 1's "Heros"

Anyone else notice that everyone had a "partner" persay... no one was "alone".
Cheerleader -> Geek
"TimeBender" -> the friend
Flyer <- Brother (we don't know yet which way this is going)
Artist -> Dying Guy's daughter
Net-Porn -> Smart Son

Note: Did anyone catch any of the names of all these characters, I simply can't remember them.

So how many of you had to rewind the DVR to catch the "2nd" face in the mirror the first time?

PS: If that is NBC's idea of limited commercial interuption... I would hate to see what they their "agressive" commercial interuptions would be like.

What they get rid of one commercial brake?


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Agree... excellent debut for a series. 

I like how the powers tie in to what's lacking in each character's life... which, in and of itself give the show an interesting envelope.

Of course, the direction and music - and the overall storyline (like figuring out what's up with "Glasses Man") will keep my interest.

Good job for giving me a good TV night on Mondays, NBC. 

Thank God for dual tuners when 24 shows up in January.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I liked it. Thank goodness I'm getting another receiver before 24 starts up!


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

I was very happy with this pilot, although I think that it may have worked better giving us a two hour pilot. There were a lot of characters to introduce and not enough time to do so. Still, it was at least as good as I expected it to be, and I hope that it keeps up. It looks like they could do some interesting things with it.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I only saw the one on Yahoo. I'll probably watch the network one tonight. I kinda liked it, but it was just so scatterred in the pilot. Hopefully, that will tighten up if they start acting as a group. Same creator as Crossing Jordan. Overall, I liked it and wanted to see more.

Two words I saw on the website and I knew I'd be hooked:
Invincible Cheerleader.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

The one thing that has bothered me since I first saw the "leaked" version of this was the stripper mom - she basically slaughters those two guys that came to collect money from her and that's considered a "hero?" Sure it was self-defense, but still, it was certainly not a "heroic" act. Of course it's too early to tell, but it appears that she is like a Dr. Jekyll/Mr Hyde kind of character (using the same technique as the film "The League of Extraordinary Gentleman" used by having the character look in the mirror to see the dual side).

And Fly-boy actually has Fly-Brother. So does that just make him psychic (since earlier he said he "knew" when his brother was injured)? At any rate he's cute, but his speech impediment seems to boarder on Sylvester the cat.


Spoiler



I don't remember the brother dropping him at the very end in the leaked version. It looks like it was reshot with better compositing this time.





Spoiler



I noticed they cut the scene from the leaked pilot in which Unbreakable Teenager and her cameraboy friend see a van drive by with something strange in the back of it. I was guessing they were terrorists that caused the train crash but that seems to no longer be an element since it's gone.



I've spoiler tagged the above comments because they refer to the leaked pilot on the net and I don't know if this thread is considered safe harbor to discuss that since it is different from this aired pilot, which I assume must be taken as canon.

I'm definitely intrigued though and will keep watching. I've been looking forward to the second half/episode of this for what seems like quite some time now. Bring it on!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I definitely liked it. It's a SP keeper. I think te plots of each life will get really interesting once they explain what they can do and how useful it will be.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It was good, but there was too much stuff telling what was to come in the future. The written lead in, etc etc etc. To quote Methos: "The first rule of great drama: start small and build." This show started small, but kept telling us how big it was going to be. Lost did it right: you had to figure out it wasn't just a dramatic retelling of Gilligan's Island. They didn't hit you over the head with it right away.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

I liked it. It will be interesting to see where it goes.

Among the other references was a Matrix one - when Glasses Man is in the back of Suresh's taxi and he asks about Suresh's last name. He says, "Probably not many Smiths or Andersons where you come from."

And then Suresh ran like there was an agent right behind him!  

And was it just me, or did it seem like NYC replaced its entire taxi fleet about 2 days ago? The shiniest, cleanest taxis you'll ever see.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

A bit frenetic, and a little bit over-styled, as if to really sell the comic book feel. I'd have liked a little more time to relax with some of these characters, really get to know THEM, rather than just learning their talent right off the bat.

I guess if I were making the same series, I'd start off much slower... maybe feature one or two of the "heroes" per episode, don't reveal any connection between them... then slowly pick up the pace as they begin to connect more, and as those connections lead the audience up to whatever this "big bad" is. The undercurrent through all of it would be whatever made Suresh run like heck... some little bad hunting them, investigating them, whatever.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, no outright neagtive posts so far. I guess based on the description of the show, you knew what you were getting into and if you didn't like the theme, you would have never tuned in.

What is it with people comparing shows to Lost these days though? An episode can't have an ensemble cast and have something spooky and mysterious going on without being inspired by Lost?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> A bit frenetic, and a little bit over-styled, as if to really sell the comic book feel. I'd have liked a little more time to relax with some of these characters, really get to know THEM, rather than just learning their talent right off the bat.
> 
> I guess if I were making the same series, I'd start off much slower... maybe feature one or two of the "heroes" per episode, don't reveal any connection between them... then slowly pick up the pace as they begin to connect more, and as those connections lead the audience up to whatever this "big bad" is. The undercurrent through all of it would be whatever made Suresh run like heck... some little bad hunting them, investigating them, whatever.


Problem is, in today's "we'll cancel you in 4 episodes" world you can't go to slow or try and develop the story in a proper way.

Society in general wants action and plot quickly, story development and characters, if divulged to slowly is viewed as "boring" and people will tune it out. Some folks here do it, the "I watched for 12.5 minutes and it just didn't grab me so I deleted it" crowd.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I loved it. Reminded me a little of Odyssey 5 - especially with its title image. This probably means that it will be canceled quickly, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Hooked after 1 episode.
> I want MORE.


Yep, I loved it. Best new show so far.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Wow, no outright neagtive posts so far. I guess based on the description of the show, you knew what you were getting into and if you didn't like the theme, you would have never tuned in.


I'll be first. I made it through only half of the show, then erased it. Far too many characters, and I did not find any of them believeable or interesting. Seems like writers got together and said " how do we rip off Spiderman success without spider-powers, and some 'Lost' and 'X-Files' in there, too."?

I'm not a big fan of comic-book shows and movies, so I don't have a lot of patience of this kind of stuff.

:down:

Give me the Sorkin-type adult shows, I'm much happier. Studio 60 -- :up: :up:


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

atrac said:


> The one thing that has bothered me since I first saw the "leaked" version of this was the stripper mom - she basically slaughters those two guys that came to collect money from her and that's considered a "hero?" Sure it was self-defense, but still, it was certainly not a "heroic" act.


They're not heroes yet. They're going to be heroes in the future.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

skanter said:


> Give me the Sorkin-type adult shows, I'm much happier. Studio 60 -- :up: :up:


Hmm, nobody told me it was an either/or choice between those shows. Siily me for liking them both so far


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Am I the only one that thought the picture was too dark? Not the plot, but the overall brightness. I kept wondering why they don't turn on some more lights.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Am I the only one that thought the picture was too dark? Not the plot, but the overall brightness. I kept wondering why they don't turn on some more lights.


They have no choice. There's a worldwide shortage of high-intensity floodlight bulbs. All the R&D money is going into LED bulbs now.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I really enjoyed it. I try hard not to judge a series by the pilot, especially shows with so many characters. I like ensemble casts, and I recognize that it takes time to introduce them properly. I'm not sure that I'd call the stripper's alter-ego a "Jekyll & Hyde" just yet. In fact, it seemed to me almost more of an Incredible Hulk kind of thing - when she got REALLY scared/threatened, it came out to help her. Now, just like the others, she has to figure out how to channel her ability.


----------



## FuzzyDolly (Dec 29, 2002)

I enjoyed it. It will be interesting to see if it keeps my attention.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I did notice the picture was a little darker in the on tv version versus the pilot I saw, and the sound and music was slightly different.

Overall very good show and cant wait to see next weeks episode


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I enjoyed it, but it seems to me that it's a bad pilot for a good show. Bad pilot, in the sense that I suspect it's not going to convince anybody to watch the show who wasn't already sold by the premise.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Speaking of music. Wendy and Lisa. :up: :up:


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I liked how Profit was able to fly and save his empathic, yet confused brother.
I didn't get a 'Lost' vibe, more like a M.N.S. vibe, especially with the classroom scene in India. 

(What did that billboard say in the background?)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked it. Hiro (the guy who can bend time) was so funny, completely believing he could do it and being a super-geek about it  

I'm not too sure what to think about the stripper woman's powers. Did she have blood on herself? I'd have to go back and watch, but it seemed like only her reflection was covered in blood. Like the reflection did the dirty work?


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

skanter said:


> I'll be first. I made it through only half of the show, then erased it. Far too many characters, and I did not find any of them believeable or interesting. Seems like writers got together and said " how do we rip off Spiderman success without spider-powers, and some 'Lost' and 'X-Files' in there, too."?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of comic-book shows and movies, so I don't have a lot of patience of this kind of stuff.
> 
> ...


I've mentioned it before .... the prevention of the apocolypse is also reminisent of The Dead Zone.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I enjoyed it. Wouldn't say hooked but definitly intrigued.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I liked it. Hiro (the guy who can bend time) was so funny, completely believing he could do it and being a super-geek about it
> 
> I'm not too sure what to think about the stripper woman's powers. Did she have blood on herself? I'd have to go back and watch, but it seemed like only her reflection was covered in blood. Like the reflection did the dirty work?


I am pretty sure that she had no blood on her, but the reflection certainly did. So not just her going all Mr. Hyde, there is definitely more to her "ability".


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

eddyj said:


> I am pretty sure that she had no blood on her, but the reflection certainly did. So not just her going all Mr. Hyde, there is definitely more to her "ability".


My wife found her "power" to be similar as one from "Charmed", where she could "split" in a sense and be two people at once.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I loved it. My son and I said, whoa a few times during the episode and we are hooked!! While it didn't necessarily have a "Lost" vibe, I DO believe this is NBCs attempt to draw the Lost audience to a multicharacter supernatural type show. I think Jericho is CBS's attempt.

So, the thought process I'm getting is perhaps these heros are ALL adopted and the father is maybe the guy in the glasses? Notice only ONE of the "heros" is from outside of the USA and quite a more than one is concentrated in the NY area. I'm also thinking the Indian professor's father found this out, and now the son has. (this is pure speculation btw, so I didn't spoilerize).

So, I think the show, if you want to compare to something is Lost meets X-Files meets XMen meets Spiderman (the one "loser" brother reminds me a lot of Peter Parker).

I'm glad Tuesday is such a poor night of TV because it is going to become Monday "B" in my house, as I will have to catch up on all the Monday SHows on Tuesday....


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Good premiere - I'm definately sticking with this one.

My thought on the two flying brothers - 


Spoiler



Perhaps the politician brother is the one who can fly and basically saved his brother from fallin gto his death. Seems like the leaper has premonition powers, so maybe they will work together. Then again, the artist also sees future events - there must be a difference in their abilities.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jschuur said:


> What is it with people comparing shows to Lost these days though? An episode can't have an ensemble cast and have something spooky and mysterious going on without being inspired by Lost?


I was wondering that myself. I don't see the comparisons either and until I see another show where a plane crashes on a mysterious tropical island with 48 survivors, I don't think I'll be making these comparisons.

As for the show, I liked it a lot. Good to know I'm not going crazy because I DID see the leaked episode.



Spoiler



When I realized the artist didn't cut off his hand and realized they never really showed him cuffing himself either. Then I said, well wait...how was he suppose to paint these new pics if he cut his hands off anyway??? I also didn't remember the older brother dropping the younger brother and was shocked when I saw that. Didn't they land safely on the ground in the pilot?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Great new show. You think the guy from India will be there Yoda?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm kind of surprised by a lot of the posts here, because Lost was the furthest thing from my mind while watching this show. And now that I think about it, I still can't find a correlation between the two. I was thinking X-Men, of course, but that connection is obvious.

Also I have to disagree with an earlier poster who said they might be giving away too much too soon. For me, I was already into the show, but once I got an idea of the seriousness of what they might come together to prevent, I was even more into it.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

KRS said:


> Good premiere - I'm definately sticking with this one.
> 
> My thought on the two flying brothers -
> 
> ...


Not really spoilering here, just speculating, but I figured since I'm answering a previous spoilered post, better safe than sorry. 



Spoiler



Given the brother's work with the sick and dying, and his mentioning of knowing his politician brother had been in an accident, it's possible he has some type of empathic ability. This might also explain his dreams about flying. He might have been "feeling" his brother's ability.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jking said:


> Also I have to disagree with an earlier poster who said they might be giving away too much too soon. For me, I was already into the show, but once I got an idea of the seriousness of what they might come together to prevent, I was even more into it.


Again, I don't think they gave away enough. I think if this show is going to survive, it's going to have to gain a wider audience than just people who are inclined to tune into a superhero show, and my fear is that most "regular" people who watched the pilot will say, "Huh? But what's it about?", and not tune in again. Unless a show has a huge built-in audience, it's important for a pilot to give a clear idea of what the audience is going to be getting, and this one didn't do it.

Part of the problem might be that the first two episodes were conceived as a two-hour pilot, so maybe it will settle in by the end of next week. I just hope they haven't lost too many people in the meantime...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Also I forgot to mention my husband's prediction for this show: It's all in someone's mind.

But I think that's been overdone.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

i hope the stripper moms powers are like the she-hulk. that would rule! it was cool how the biggest mob guy was ripped in half. did you guys see intestines too?

i hope her alternate persona is not just *****y though. it would be better if she were the opposite of weak female sexuality that the main personality displays, trying to sell herself etc. the alternate persona could be a female chauvenist(sp?) and essentially be an amazon in that she is super strong and sees males as inferior and proves it in every confrontation. that way her sneering in the mirror at herself and saying semi-*****y things could be explained away as hubris. instead of 'i'm yet another stupid dangerous cow, watch out!'

as for the nurse brother, i think his power is empathic instead of precog or sensing others powers. though he could just be a general psionic i suppose and display convenient bits from time to time. it's funny that someone said he looked like a peter parker, to me he looked like a young clark kent, which made me hope he wasnt' the one that could fly. 

i wonder if the strippers son is one of the gifted people too? he seems wicked bright and capable. 

oh, the unbreakable cheerleader pushing her ribs back in+++++++ that ruled.

the indian professor doesn't seem to have any powers, he just was following in his fathers footsteps as far as research. it was odd that he said his father had tracked down a 'patient zero' in new york for the gifted people. as if it's catchy? maybe they'll elaborate and we'll find out it's someone in history. so say 300 yrs ago there was a man or woman who had powers and they bred with several people who bred with several people etc and spread the seed so to speak.

OR $5 says the glasses man is 'patient zero' and that simply means he was the first to arise and he is so self hating that he works for the shadow government and tries to control/eradicate his own kind. but uhm...that would be predictable.

M.


----------



## orgus (Apr 29, 2002)

With kudos to my wife for pointing this out:

My name is Inigo Visnaymatholapithan. You killed my father. Prepare to die.

The Indian guy seemed a bit contrived, but I chalked it up to expository license. The X-Men parallels are obvious, I liked the fact that they poked a bit of fun at themselves for that one.

My wife also pointed out that if you look closely at the explosion (in the painting), it kinda looks like there's a figure -- two arms and a head -- in the main "neck" of the cloud, holding up the big mushroomy top. I wonder if it's someone's power: make things go mega-kablooie...

Definitely has potential. I'll watch it again.

-Orgus


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Again, I don't think they gave away enough.


I have to agree. Maybe because this was one of the few new shows I was excited about, I was left _very_ under-whelmed by the pilot. I was actually reminded of how I felt watching the first episode of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ almost 20 years ago - not at all satisfied.

It definitely seemed like only the first act of a (3 act) screenplay. But I like the premise enough to keep watching, for now.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

orgus said:


> With kudos to my wife for pointing this out:
> 
> My name is Inigo Visnaymatholapithan. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


LMAO! I love it when someone can throw in a Princess Bride reference


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

LoadStar said:


> A bit frenetic, and a little bit over-styled, as if to really sell the comic book feel.


I think that was my problem with it. It was way too over-styled. It was shouting "Sci Fi and comic fans, you WILL LOVE THIS SHOW!"

Look... a Star-Wars-esque opening!

Look... comic-book like subtitles. On crazy, funny Japanese guys no less! He even said "Manga"!

Look... Star Trek and X-men references! He even said "Kitty Pryde"!

I wish they would have just played it cooler. It seemed like a syndicated show to me (the camera shot in and out of the buildings in the very beginning were way too CGI for me) not a network Fall premiere.

But the story holds potential so I'll stick with it for now. I'm surprised Surface made it a full year last year. I'll be surprised if this one does too.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I was disappointed they reaired the pilot again last night. What gives? I specifically left the time slot open just to see part 2 of the pilot and pow its the same thing ive seen already. Stupid monkey.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

myriadian said:


> the indian professor doesn't seem to have any powers ...


I think his powers might be super-cab-driving abilities. 



rkester said:


> I was disappointed they reaired the pilot again last night. What gives? I specifically left the time slot open just to see part 2 of the pilot and pow its the same thing ive seen already.


Re-aired the pilot?? I had not seen this before, and only caught a couple of commercials, so didn't know what to think going in, but I'm hooked.

From the commercials, I wondered how many impressionable kids would copy what they saw of a guy thinking he can fly and teetering on the edge of a building, or thinking they're indestructible and doing a belly flop off a bridge onto solid ground. After all, there are lots of stupid people in hospitals today after watching "Jackass" and trying to replicate the stunts.

I for one will be looking forward to "Heroes", and "Lost", and "Studio 60".

BTW, when is "30 Rock" supposed to debut?


----------



## carosil (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm reserving judgment on this one. I give it the benefit of the doubt because it's just a pilot. At the same time, it didn't really grab me. I'll probably try to watch the next couple of episodes, but I don't think I'll schedule my week around it. 

The most compelling character story to me was that of the nurse/politician brothers. The Indian "Professor X" character who comes to N.Y. to pick up the trail of his father's work was a bit stretched. Shades of "Mutant X."

One thing that struck me was that - unless the professor character said it very early in his lecture to his classroom - nobody ever said any variation of the word "mutation." Given the multiple references to evolution through genetic change in the species, avoiding the "M" word just smelled like the product of a lawyer telling the writers to avoid it so Marvel's IP lawyers wouldn't get trigger-happy. Given the other obvious comparisons to the X-men (including the previously-mentioned reference to Kitty Pryde), it seemed forced.

And on a related note - does anyone remember about 15 years ago when Marvel launched a whole new group of comics under the "New Universe" label? They abandoned those titles after a couple of years, but there were some definite parallels in "Heroes."

Anyway - my 2 cents.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

getreal said:


> BTW, when is "30 Rock" supposed to debut?


30 Rock on October 11th..


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

rkester said:


> I was disappointed they reaired the pilot again last night. What gives? I specifically left the time slot open just to see part 2 of the pilot and pow its the same thing ive seen already. Stupid monkey.


Weird. Studio 60 came on after Heros where I'm at. I don't think it was suppose to air as a two hour premire last night.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

myriadian said:


> i wonder if the strippers son is one of the gifted people too? he seems wicked bright and capable.


I can see the kid being the gadget making Q/Bonnie of the group.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> Weird. Studio 60 came on after Heros where I'm at. I don't think it was suppose to air as a two hour premire last night.


OK. Someone help me here. I swear I watched the pilot LAST WEEK.

Yet it was on last night as a preimere? AND its reairing TONIGHT AGAIN.

Am I imagining I saw it last week on NBC? Because I am 99.9% sure I did.

I had seen it previously before airing anyway but still I watched it again when it aired Im sure.

Am I losing my mind?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Loved, loved, loved it. Best new show of the season, so far.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

rkester said:


> OK. Someone help me here. I swear I watched the pilot LAST WEEK.
> 
> Yet it was on last night as a preimere? AND its reairing TONIGHT AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Last night was the Premiere. Unless your local station did a preview, maybe you watched it online? I know the studios were doing things like giving promotional DVDs out and putting the premieres online. Wasn't Heroes the one that you got a ticket to watch on iTunes if you went to a movie at a theatre?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Am I losing my mind?


Yep.

Last night was the first time it aired.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

rkester said:


> OK. Someone help me here. I swear I watched the pilot LAST WEEK.
> 
> Yet it was on last night as a preimere? AND its reairing TONIGHT AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Reviewing all the evidence, I'd say yes.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I watched it like 3 times before it aired, so mayeb that is what I was thinking of. I got confused when Is aw it was on last night and wasnt part 2 of the pilot. My branes broken lately, so much going on. At least now I know Im crazy and can move forward with insanity.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...Didn't they land safely on the ground in the pilot?


I thought the leaked...


Spoiler



...pilot ended right after the older brother grabbed the falling younger brother and they were still in the air. Been a while since I watched it but I thought that was how everything ended. It also seemed like they trimmed down Hiro's part a bit from the online pilot.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

What I watched...


Spoiler



ended with some very cheesy wire work and the younger brother asking his older brother if he knew he was flying and how. THe wirework was awful, left me with a bad taste in my mouth. Sure hope subsequent work is less cheesy.



Thats how I remember it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, either way I didn't remember the brother falling to the ground.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So did he on the aired edition? Was there any diff between it and the leaked/itunes one?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> I was wondering that myself. I don't see the comparisons either and until I see another show where a plane crashes on a mysterious tropical island with 48 survivors, I don't think I'll be making these comparisons.


I think the LOST vibe in the show comes from the fact that many of the characters are connected somehow, like in LOST. Whether it's close, like the nurse and the painter via the gf/sick guy's daughter.. or incidental, like the japanese friend checking out the stripper hulk online.

Also, I believe the the cheerleader chick tried to kill herself 8 times, and the painter drew 64 paintings, and the japanese guy was trying to stop the clock, it was 4 oclock, and the number on the indian guy's taxi was 1516, and the guy jumped off the roof from 23 feet.

And, another reason this is like lost, if not the show, then the thread...



ebonovic said:


> PS: If that is NBC's idea of limited commercial interuption... I would hate to see what they their "agressive" commercial interuptions would be like.
> 
> What they get rid of one commercial brake?


early sighting of critique of station's programming schedule


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh, and I like the show


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

Anybody else think the painting at the end looked like a person with fire coming out of them more then just a bomb going off?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

rkester said:


> What I watched...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, but admittedly you're crazy, so...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not crazy, all I wanted was a Pepsi.

Hoping the 2nd episode is good. I want this show to be good dangit.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I hope the Final Destination Mom takes her clothes off some more because-
I want to see The Udders!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I dont think Ali Lartr is that cute. To me she always looks like shes a beeooch. In everything shes in. And she looks real trashy. Is it just me?


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

I think if this thread has established anything, it's that it is "just you."


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

I liked it. Not because I thought this episode itself was so great, but I like where it seemed like it was going. I thought it was a great improvement over the leaked version, even if the changes were subtle for the most part. 

I assumed they'd form a "team" to some extent, so it only makes sense that they're all linked. I think Shuresh (Indian guy) will act more like a non-powered Professor X, finding the heroes and getting them together.

Obviously for each person we're meeting that becomes a "good guy", there's the potential for bad guys with super powers.

There's lots of parrellels to a million shows, movies, and comic books in here. I can't even count the number of comic books that have dealt with "people develop super powers in our normal, non-super human world". Hell, half of the orgin stories of the more popular super heroes read just like this episode. It reminded me most of "Unbreakable", and I'm really glad for that.

I thought they went out of their way to show that the painting at the end looked like a mushroom cloud of a nuclear bomb, so I assumed that's what it was. Of course it's possible some bad guy's power is to explode like such a bomb, so it could go either way.

Lastly, I'm so happy with the level of acting. It may not be the best acting in the world, but it's no "Smallville", thank goodness.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> I hope the Final Destination Mom takes her clothes off some more because-
> I want to see The Udders!


 Well, she could but it would cost you another 39 bucks 

I guess I can see the comparison with the character interactions. But I'm sure LOST wasn't the first to do that. Its a tv show and you should expect at some point all the characters to have some kind of connection with each other.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> I hope the Final Destination Mom takes her clothes off some more because-
> I want to see The Udders!


ditto...would love to see the cheerleader and the stripper square off for a battle that turns into a tickle fight that turns to...well, that movie is on Skinimax right now. See ya!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

getreal said:


> From the commercials, I wondered how many impressionable kids would copy what they saw of a guy thinking he can fly and teetering on the edge of a building, or thinking they're indestructible and doing a belly flop off a bridge onto solid ground. After all, there are lots of stupid people in hospitals today after watching "Jackass" and trying to replicate the stunts.


That's called "natural selection"  

Thought it was OK... good enough to keep an SP for sure. Hopefully it fulfills its potential.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Delta13 said:


> I think if this thread has established anything, it's that it is "just you."


He just keeps settin' 'em up, doesn't he?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I know I know... its just me. 

Im not the only one who thinks Ali Larter is trashy and not that cute. But I also think her character may not be a good guy in the show either so maybe it fill fit her trashy nature.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> I hope the Final Destination Mom takes her clothes off some more because-
> I want to see The Udders!


You need to grow up.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Geek nitpick: When Hiro is explaining how he learned about time in the bar, he says he read it in X-Men #143, where Kitty Pryde ... and then he gets cut off.

X-Men #141 and 142 were the classic "Days of Future Past" issues with time travelling Kitty Pryde from the future. 143 had nothing to do with timetravel.

Yes, I noticed this and looked it up to confirm it. I feel unclean.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

madscientist said:


> That's called "natural selection"


Yep. That's why people like that get the Darwin Awards


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

rkester said:


> I dont think Ali Lartr is that cute. To me she always looks like shes a beeooch. In everything shes in. And she looks real trashy. Is it just me?


Now I know you're crazy


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *5thcrewman*
> I hope the Final Destination Mom takes her clothes off some more because-
> I want to see The Udders!





Fleegle said:


> You need to grow up.


I think you will be disappointed. This is as grown up as 5thcrewman gets, and I, for one, am happy about it.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

rkester said:


> I'm not crazy, all I wanted was a Pepsi.


But she wouldn't give it to me!


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm surprised no one mentioned (evil) stripper mom cutting (or ripping) the one loan shark in half !


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Please! That _cheerleader_ is "Dot" from A Bug's Life, you perv  she was "Suri" in Dinosaur! It's Elisha Cuthbert (from Popular Mechanics for Kids) all over again. I'll never be able to watch prime-time or movies with my kids 



MerlinMacuser said:


> ditto...would love to see the cheerleader and the stripper square off for a battle that turns into a tickle fight that turns to...well, that movie is on Skinimax right now. See ya!


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

My only complaint is the pilot tried to do way to much leaving my very confused. I will have to watch it again I guess. I would rather they introduce a few of the characters at a time instead of everyone at once to big of a cast to do that. I will keep the show till it is off the air I see a lot of potential when the show can slow down some.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned (evil) stripper mom cutting (or ripping) the one loan shark in half !


Check out post number 54


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

We really liked it - a good mix of characters and stories. Compelling enough to get us interested but still vague enough in the story to get us wondering what will happen. I can't wait to not only learn more about these characters, but to meet new ones.

Definately a keeper for us.

SB


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

wprager said:


> Please! That _cheerleader_ is "Dot" from A Bug's Life, you perv  she was "Suri" in Dinosaur! It's Elisha Cuthbert (from Popular Mechanics for Kids) all over again. I'll never be able to watch prime-time or movies with my kids


I only know her as Ally McBeal's long lost daughter. It's one of the reasons I was so looking forward to this show. It was neat to see her and Milo (flying guy, also Jess from Gilmore Girls) get their own show.

I've never seen an X-Men and I never thought Lost while I was watching it. I really liked the show though. So far, it's a really good show, I really like the story.

I really like this show then Studio 60 for Monday nights. It's about time Monday night had some good shows.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

No "wow" for me. Nothing unexpected happened--you learned all you needed to know about the pilot from the trailer (the only exception was when the "wrong" brother flew). And no intriguing drama--just a couple of kids whining about not fitting in, and a not-very-well written main plot about a whining Indian professor. (BTW, if someone were to break into my house (or my father's house) I might a.)grab something heavy and hit them with it b.)call the police, but I'm certain I would not c.)quit my job and move to New York to drive a taxi cab. I'm sure there's a lot more to that story, and they tried to cover it with some lame exposition, but that's not drama, and I couldn't buy in.)

There was one bright spot. I hate it when people whine when they get superpowers. Maybe that's why Hiro is such an enjoyable character. He "gets" it. Unless they're out of your control--like the Hulk--having superpowers would not suck. More Hiro would have been a good thing.

I don't care much for the mirror-girl character. I'm not sure how her power can be genetically explained, even poorly. And I'm pretty sure, if you don't have a steady job, nor any collateral, you won't find anyone to loan you $30,000--not even a loan shark. I mean, they ARE in business to make money, not to beat people up. But, the writers needed some bad guys for her to righteously kill, and that's what they came up with.

Hopefully, the writers were just in hurry to get the introductions out of the way so they could get to the good stuff. If they have good stuff. I'll watch at least one more episode, but I'm leaning toward cancelling this one.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

MerlinMacuser said:


> ditto...would love to see the cheerleader and the stripper square off for a battle that turns into a tickle fight that turns to...well, that movie is on Skinimax right now. See ya!


Careful there bub. The cheerleader (Hayden Panettiere) is only seventeen. She's very pretty (IMHO) but I can't stop remembering her as the weird girl from Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

MitchO said:


> Geek nitpick: When Hiro is explaining how he learned about time in the bar, he says he read it in X-Men #143, where Kitty Pryde ... and then he gets cut off.
> 
> X-Men #141 and 142 were the classic "Days of Future Past" issues with time travelling Kitty Pryde from the future. 143 had nothing to do with timetravel.
> 
> Yes, I noticed this and looked it up to confirm it. I feel unclean.


That "Not So Fresh" feeling is the NERD JUICE dripping allover you. Get it off right now by going OUTSIDE.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

I like this show. Had watched the "leak" version before, and we scanned the actual pilot last night - finding only three differences. If you seen them both, check the spoiler and let me know if I missed any, please.



Spoiler



1. The missing mysterious truck that drives by the cheerleader and her friend.
2. The artist doesn't handcuff himself and doesn't cut off his own hand.
3. The politician drops his little brother in the last scene (and I could have sworn he had "wings" in the leaked pilot, but maybe I'm confusing him with the guy in X-Man 3).


I also wonder, if like someone mentioned here, perhaps the Ali Larter (?) character is not one of the GOOD guys. I figure if you have heros, then maybe there are some villains as well?


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

My husband and I were undecided about whether to record this show or not. I decided since there was nothing else on Monday right now, I'd go with it. (He pointed out MNF, but that doesn't count in my book).  

Anyway, we were both very pleasantly suprised with the show. Some great characters, some not so great. Japanese guy was the best and had the best subtitled lined "Now I'm not a loser..." Loved that! Also absolutely loved the twist at the end that the politician brother was the one who could fly and had to save the nurse brother. 

As to Lost comparisons, I guess it just has a Lost production feel about it. Emsemble cast, drama, surprising plot twists. I thought the same thing about CBS' Jericho. Both NBC and CBS want something that they think can compete with Lost. As others have said, I sure hope they don't pull the plug after only a few episodes. 

We watched it last night and I immediately set a SP for it. 

Cheryl


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I liked the pilot very much. I think it didn't move too fast or too slow, it was just right. It introduced most of the characters, gave some back story, and left me interested in finding out what happens next.

Favorites are definitely Hiro (hilarious), Claire (cool) and Niki.

As far as Niki's power, I don't think it's a Jeckyl / Hyde OR a she-hulk. I have an idea but I will reserve it for future shows to confirm or debunk.

Anyone else find Hiro's blog? Could be interesting reading when you're bored at work. 

SP stays until series ends.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I did not watch the leak or any trailers. I was expecting it to be bad, despite reviews here. I was really surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Here is what I liked about it:

1. The pacing of the show. The instant we saw the lizard cheerleader I was expecting everyone else to have a coming out party. I like that the pacing is different for everyone.

2. The INCREDIBLE production values. I was really blown away by the production values on this episode. Great sets and good extras / secondary actors such as the guys in japan. If the show keeps up this level of quality sets and production, I will be very impressed.

3. I like that it's the early part of everyone discovering their powers. Most comic book movies and stories get it wrong and jump from I have powers to I'm infamous 2 years later.

4. Though there is a "guy with glasses" mystery, it doesn't seem to be overly mysterious. It was clear to me from the pilot that he is just your typicial corporate capitalist bull dog.

5. I liked that it showed its hand. I like Lost, but I prefer it this way, where we know where the show is heading and that they have a vision for it, and aren't just completely improvising all the time.

6. Good music

This isn't saying all that much, but I thought this was better than all 3 x-men movies. Not as good as spiderman or batman begins. But still, that's high praise since it is a TV show.

A few bad parts... I saw the dad being the guy with glasses within 2 nanoseconds of the question "when is dad coming home?". How did the indian dude get a visa that quickly? What kind of idiot rents his dad's apartment (and why wasn't it cleaned out yet) when he knows people were out to get his dad?

The nice thing about glasses dad is that it explains, or may explain, why lizard cheerleader is so hesitant to tell her family. Where did the blood on her hand go? It was bloody out of the disposal, REAL bloody, but only a few drips on the floor.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

We loved the show and are keeping it. I particularly liked the fact that they are being very vague about some things, particularly the developing powers -- and the hints that even what we are seeing isn't all that there can be to them, like Hiro's apparent control of time (just a second or two now, but.....?)

I'm intrigued by the Indian professor plotline. The dad had maps with pins in them and extensive files, but the affected individuals in those specific locations were only just beginning to experience their powers. That, combined with the guy in glasses (who just "happens" to be the adopted dad of the cheerleader) speaks of a much bigger behind the scenes storyline. I like that, and the fact that it isn't being shoved down our throats out the gate.

Not to spoiler, but I have to say that the developments that look like they are about to happen from the "coming next week" trailer at the end were NOT what I expected. If they keep throwing unexpected twists, I'm all for it.

Picky, picky, and I know that it really helped to establish the character out of the gate, but I was really bothered by the fact that the cheerleader was wearing her uniform for her "tests." She doesn't seem stupid, and it would be a whole lot easier to lose some jeans and a t-shirt (or hit the local thrift shop for cheap disposables) than explaining just what the hell happened to her cheerleading uniform. Maybe the fire thing, since that was a spur of the moment thing, but not the great leap.

And I know I have to suspend disbelief on the fact that her power seems to be healing damage (she isn't invulnerable, the damage happens) but her hair didn't crisp in the fire. But I'm sorry, when she came out of the building IN FLAMES and her cheerleading sweater didn't even have scorch marks, much less either melted or burned patches, sorry. Bad production values there.

And why, if her fingers rearranged themselves to heal, didn't her ribs do the same thing earlier? For now, I can leave all that as "to be explained" but it didn't seem consistent.

I do hope they explain why she is trying to do so much damage to herself. My reaction to discovering I have astonishing healing powers would be "Oooh. Cool!" -- not, "What happens when I stab myself in the heart, shove a spike through my neck, and jump off tall buildings?" And film it? We're wondering if stripper mom is disturbed?

So, going forward, my immediate places of intrigue are:
*What's going on behind the scenes with Indian Dad and the Glasses Guy? Which leads to the question if these people are natural mutations or seeded into the population somehow.
*"You're dad's not in a position to help us." from stripper mom.
*I hope Hiro speaks English.
*Whether the cheerleader's brother is similarly "adopted" if so, is he related to her at all.

I like the feeling of it, and I am glad that they are repurposing it on USA, since that may mean people can catch up with it if word of mouth gets around, since this doesn't look like one you can "join in progress" too easily.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched the 'leaked' pilot just now, as I have the 'real' pilot on the tivo to go...

Stop it about the stripper character .. powers are not good or evil... its all how you use them.. She was basically going to be raped and / or killed ... should she have not defended herself ?

Space/ time guy used his powers to peek at the women's bathroom.. is his power now 'evil'?

They are really pushing the 'all charachters are related' bit, .... the stipper was talking to the japanese friend online, the cheerleaders 'dad' is the man chasing everyone, there is the whole triangle between the artist / congress hopefull / daughter, and the kid was reading the comic that the one guy used as a screen saver (made by his company?)

Nice redirect about the brothers .. one was seeing the OTHER brothers powers ... is he gonna be pissed ?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

On a slight tangent...
Credit to Gregg Easterbrook, espn.com page 2 columnist does a "tuesday morning quarterback" column each week during the season... entertaining football column, but he also gets philosophical about other topics...
he went on a tangent about x-men and mutants and their powers.

in a nutshell...

he's willing to concede superpowers, but where are the organs to support the powers??? And how would they work? If one can fly, one needs an organ to produce thrust for flying, and how big would they be and where would they fit in the otherwise normal human body?
And he also asks how this "mutation" would show itself spontaneously, as opposed to gradual changes over hundreds of generations. it's quite an interesting observation.

here's the text... from the mutant portion



> I want to know what kind of vitamins Magneto takes! They must be good vitamins because his powers increase movie-by-movie. In the first "X-Men" flick, Magneto could control ferrous metals within about 100 feet. Captured at the movie's end, he was imprisoned in a plastic cell reached by a 100-foot plastic bridge; the guards in the watch-room beyond the bridge were using metal, but Magneto's powers did not reach that far. In the second X flick, Magneto was able to snatch the crippled, plummeting X Jet out of the air and save it; the plane started decelerating hundreds of feet above the ground, indicating Magneto has increased his range. In the third movie, this summer's "The Last Stand," Magneto was able to levitate the entire 4,200-foot main span of the Golden Gate Bridge. Set aside what the main span of the Golden Gate Bridge must weigh -- it's nearly a mile long, meaning Magneto can project his power a much greater distance than previously. You can check the Golden Gate Bridge's live webcam to see if any mutant armies are crossing.
> 
> Of course, one must suspend disbelief when it comes to superheroes. But what TMQ always wonders about X-Men, Superman, the Flash and the rest is: Where are the body organs that support their powers? I'm willing to believe a superhero can fly, but where is the organ that provides propulsion? Supposedly Earth's yellow star activated in Kal-El powers that he would not have had under the red sun of Krypton. But still, some internal organ must produce the energy for his heat vision and the thrust for his flying and so on. In "Superman Returns," Supe can even fly faster than light, a power he lacked in the comics; apparently some organ too small to even bulge under his skin propels him to warp speed. Really, there must be some physical point of origin for a superhero's power. Storm must have a body organ that projects force fields that control weather. Iceman must have a body organ that can reduce temperature very rapidly, plus shed heat so Bobby doesn't boil. Where in their physiques are these organs?
> 
> ...


here's the link to the whole article
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=easterbrook/060926


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

I read through four pages of this thread and have seen comparisons to Lost, X-Men, Spiderman and other stuff. Nobody mentioned The 4400. This was obviously bigger budget, but to me the comparison there is obvious.

1. People gain new abilities.
2. We don't yet know why certain people have certain abilities.
3. We're not 100% sure who's good and who's bad.
4. The people with the abilities are supposedly destined to "save" the world or become "heroes."

Lots overlap there. More, IMO, than with the other comparisons.

Of course, maybe I just love The 4400 too much.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I was watching this with my newely turned 7 year old. I have to admit I was a bit taken back & skiped the porn bits. 
Otherwise it's a SP for me which means it'll be canceled soon.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

I enjoyed it. I'll continue to watch. One question: I have conflicts already as far as TiVo on Monday night. Is NBC going to continue to show Heroes on Tuesday night also? If not, I'm going to have a hard time seeing it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

EchoBravo said:


> I read through four pages of this thread and have seen comparisons to Lost, X-Men, Spiderman and other stuff. Nobody mentioned The 4400. This was obviously bigger budget, but to me the comparison there is obvious.
> 
> 1. People gain new abilities.
> 2. We don't yet know why certain people have certain abilities.
> ...


I think a more apt comparison (since the creators of this show seem to be tied into the comic book world) is Rising Stars, which both The 4400 and Heroes seem to owe a lot to.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Watched last night. Wanted to like it, but I just felt like it was all over the place and was completely incoherent. Looking back, I guess it wasn't that incoherent, but as I was watching it just kept jumping around and gave me a very confused feeling. I don't think that kind of storytelling leads to repeat viewers.

I've never read a comic book, I've only seen the first X-Men movie, and don't know most of the other references that have been brought up here. Perhaps this show is much more compelling if you're familiar with that stuff, but in order to capture a large enough audience, I think they need to make it accessible for the average person. I'll definitely watch the second episode, but I wasn't overwhelmed by the pilot and they'll have to do a better job of tying everything together to keep my attention.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> OK, I'm hooked. They got me.
> 
> This and Studio 60 is probably NBC's best two-hour block for the week.
> 
> And in two (?) weeks we'll find out if Friday Night Lights makes this a good three-hour block.


Can't believe it went this long without someone correcting you. Friday Night Lights will be on Tuesdays at 8/7, not Mondays. The lead in for Heroes will be Deal or No Deal.

Of course, with TiVo, you can make your own three-hour block, but that's not how NBC is programming it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

EchoBravo said:


> I read through four pages of this thread and have seen comparisons to Lost, X-Men, Spiderman and other stuff. Nobody mentioned The 4400. This was obviously bigger budget, but to me the comparison there is obvious.
> 
> 1. People gain new abilities.
> 2. We don't yet know why certain people have certain abilities.
> ...


I hadn't thought of that one before. But there's big differences. The 4400 were abducted and injected with promicin to gain their abillities. These "Heros" are supposedly naturally evolved to have special powers.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

EchoBravo said:


> 3. We're not 100% sure who's good and who's bad.
> 4. The people with the abilities are supposedly destined to "save" the world or become "heroes."


Erm... doesn't #4 answer #3? I thought we did know... all the superheroes are good and man in glasses is bad...??

Also to respond to a previous note, I think if there is a "ground zero" hero it's the painter. He's the most troubled and most "needed".


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> I've never read a comic book, I've only seen the first X-Men movie, and don't know most of the other references that have been brought up here. Perhaps this show is much more compelling if you're familiar with that stuff, but in order to capture a large enough audience, I think they need to make it accessible for the average person. I'll definitely watch the second episode, but I wasn't overwhelmed by the pilot and they'll have to do a better job of tying everything together to keep my attention.


I'm not into comic books AT ALL (but I have seen all the X-Men movies) and I still really enjoyed it. My mom really enjoyed it too, and she hasn't EVER seen an X-Men movie or ever read comic books. So I wouldn't go so far as to say it ONLY attracts people that read comic books or something. Its set up so you can understand what's going on from the beginning. Sure there's references to X-Men and stuff, but a lot of shows make plenty of pop culture references that people either do or don't get and it doesn't ruin the whole show for the people that don't get it.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

SparkleMotion said:


> I was thinking they were "Wonder Twins"...needing one another to activate each other's abilities.


Yeah, but they/he flew before they touched each other.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> 6. Good music


Actually, the music annoyed me. I think mostly because it was too loud so it was hard to understand several of the lines.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Perhaps this show is much more compelling if you're familiar with that stuff, but in order to capture a large enough audience, I think they need to make it accessible for the average person.


Although large audience is desired, the key is getting the demographics. If you impress the comic book/superhero crowd, then you are doing OK. Appeal to overall audience makes it easier to survive. Then there is also relation to competition. But I will stop there.

kel


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

PeternJim said:


> Picky, picky, and I know that it really helped to establish the character out of the gate, but I was really bothered by the fact that the cheerleader was wearing her uniform for her "tests." She doesn't seem stupid, and it would be a whole lot easier to lose some jeans and a t-shirt (or hit the local thrift shop for cheap disposables) than explaining just what the hell happened to her cheerleading uniform. Maybe the fire thing, since that was a spur of the moment thing, but not the great leap.
> 
> And I know I have to suspend disbelief on the fact that her power seems to be healing damage (she isn't invulnerable, the damage happens) but her hair didn't crisp in the fire. But I'm sorry, when she came out of the building IN FLAMES and her cheerleading sweater didn't even have scorch marks, much less either melted or burned patches, sorry. Bad production values there.
> 
> ...


I was just commenting on something similiar with my cow-orkers. Her regen is handled very inconsistant.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh yeah, really liked it. Will keep watching without wondering where it is going but wondering if I enjoyed the episode enough to to watch again. I have a higher tolerance to these types of things though. So it could get bad, but I will keep watching (see "Smallville").

kel


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> I was just commenting on something similiar with my cow-orkers. Her regen is handled very inconsistant.


Maybe cuz she hasn't been doing it for very long.

kel


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Smallville's was different I think. We knew the superhero well, we loved him, so all they had to do is run with the existing variables adn throw a few unknowns in. Once they got over the freak of the week syndrome, it got pretty good.

Heroes is all unknowns. So they have no real background to work off. We as viewers are all coming into this new with no idea what is going to happen. Will it work? I dunno. Could be great if done right. Could also flop. Time will tell.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

teknikel said:


> Maybe cuz she hasn't been doing it for very long.
> 
> kel


Huh? That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> Huh? That doesn't make any sense at all.


Well if she didn't feel pain, she forgot to do her ribs. I have forgotten the ribs and burnt them to crisp.

Or maybe her coagualation occurs faster so she doesn't drip as much.

I am not sure but I can rationalize a lot of this stuff away and enjoy it anyway.

kel


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bai Shen said:


> I was just commenting on something similiar with my cow-orkers.


How do you ork a cow?

Or do I even want to know?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How do you ork a cow?
> 
> Or do I even want to know?


LMAO. You just made me laugh harder than I've laughed all day


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

I really wanted to like this show, based on the premise alone, since I'm a SF/fantasy/comics geek from way back. But my initial reaction after watching the pilot was "meh" ... other than the Hiro, I didn't find any of the characters or their powers all that interesting. Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> *"You're dad's not in a position to help us." from stripper mom.


i think the stripper's husband is the inmate with telekinesis. i hope her kid also has some uber-technology understanding as his ability. or, i suppose he could be like a master strategist.

M.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Or the dad is the politician flying brother... !


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

My brother and I were discussing this before. The pilot didnt have any real watercooler moments.

That was the problem. Hoping it gets moving tho as Ive said I want this to be good.

I mean, who doesnt want to discover they have super powers?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hm... that wouldn't work, the kid looks too non-white-politicianny


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

No real in-depth analysis here, but just wanted to say that I enjoyed this pilot thoroughly. So far I'm 3 for 3 with new show SPs. Yay me!


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

Bai Shen said:


> Actually, the music annoyed me. I think mostly because it was too loud so it was hard to understand several of the lines.


yes, i agree. i hate musical interludes in television. and i hate music in the background because it is always too loud. they do it in bsg sometimes with tones or slow music or whatever and i have to rewind to try to hear the whispers the acters are speaking in.

M.


----------



## carosil (Aug 20, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How do you ork a cow?
> 
> Or do I even want to know?


[hijack]
It's a World of Warcraft thing. You don't want to know. 
[/hijack]


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> LMAO. You just made me laugh harder than I've laughed all day


At the risk of chomping down squarely on the fishhook, I feel compelled to say this (_cow-orker_) wasn't a typo, it was a reference. Cheers!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

myriadian said:


> yes, i agree. i hate musical interludes in television. and i hate music in the background because it is always too loud. they do it in bsg sometimes with tones or slow music or whatever and i have to rewind to try to hear the whispers the acters are speaking in.
> 
> M.


Hm! I didn't have a problem with it in this show at all, but I do know what you mean about it causing problems in other shows at times. Weird...


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Hm! I didn't have a problem with it in this show at all, but I do know what you mean about it causing problems in other shows at times. Weird...


well, specifically about this show, i meant the long musical interlude with a flyover of the city or whatever it was. ooooooo dramatic! lame and stupid would be more accurate. if you need to convey that the characters are realizing their lives are changing and feel put upon because of it.....then have the acters ACT! if you need to fall back on some music and story wasting visuals of a city then you have weak writers.

i'm being harsh but i just really don't care for it.

M.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

The dog licks the cheerleaders blood up.

What happens with this dog?


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

Also the cheerleaders bloody hand - When she stands up after jumping off the high tower her face knits closed and the blood like retracts back into it/ Same with her ribs. Her body may reabsorb its own fluids when they are on the surface.


----------



## carosil (Aug 20, 2006)

Hound said:


> The dog licks the cheerleaders blood up.
> 
> What happens with this dog?


I think he's destined to become her sidekick - Cosmo the UberPoodle.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Okay, I buy the blood thing. And her face (and presumably burns) fixed themselves, while she had to rearrange things before her dislocated shoulder or fractured ribs healed up, even though the ribs were poking out for quite some time (and the area around them didn't heal up.) 

Still, her face reabsorbed the blood, and so did her ribcage, but the hand she used to push the ribs back in stayed bloody, and so did the tear in her uniform, so there is still some oddness.

But for apparent consistency (we don't really know the rules yet) it seems to me she should have had to pop her hand bones back into place before they healed.

Sort of begs the question of what happens if something gets lopped off. Can she reattach it? Regenerate the missing piece? Inquiring minds want to know.

Meanwhile, so it works that way, and we don't get it. It's inconsistent. Fine so far. Maybe her power is inconsistent. But she whines to her friend that she is a "freak show" and then runs around leaping off buildings, running into fires, and sticking her hand into running garbage disposals. Maybe head injuries heal slower?


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

The hand regenerated. Some of the fingers where lopped off.

The ribs I'm not sure about. Prehaps some injuries need to be popped back into place dependent on the bone or something or how it is damaged. A broken bone that is hanging out of he rbody is hanging out.

Obviously she feels very little pain or she woulda noticed the ribs.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounded to me like she wanted to kill herself...the kid video taped her "6th attempt" as she said it. As for the disposal, I don't think she even realized she was doing it, the ring fell and she reacted trying to retrieve it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasn't there a comic book character that would throw his own bone shards at people? I'm looking forward to her doing that.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

carosil said:


> [hijack]
> It's a World of Warcraft thing. You don't want to know.
> [/hijack]


I play that!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

So Milo can't fly. Is he an empath then or is he not mutated?


----------



## 8krpm (Mar 21, 2005)

One more comment: a hero named Hiro? 
If we find out his last name is Protoganist, they better at least give Neil Stephenson a credit. (Or maybe they did, but it's been encrypted). OK, so maybe 6 of you will get that reference. Sorry.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> These "Heros" are supposedly naturally evolved to have special powers.


I don't know about natural evolution. If that was the case, why is it that they are all _JUST NOW_ discovering these new abilities? The age range of various characters shown to be discovering powers must be from around 17 (cheerleader) to 37 (politician). But the powers are coming together around the world _at the same time. _


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> So Milo can't fly. Is he an empath then or is he not mutated?


We don't know any of those things yet. He might be able to fly. He might be an empath. He might have no powers at all. The show didn't get that far.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

It wasn't blood on the cheerleader's face after the fall .. it was a long gash, and the skin was just coming back together.

I think her power is amazingly fast healing ... as in her bones will knit, her fingers grow back etc ... but the two bone ends need to be together for them to knit together..

maybe after enough time she would have regrown the whole thing.... its just too early to tell...


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Cragmyre said:


> Sounded to me like she wanted to kill herself...the kid video taped her "6th attempt" as she said it.


I didn't get that sense at all. Why would she get someone to film it? There wasn't enough background story at that point to show she was despondent enough to kill herself.

I think it was the 6th attempt at trying to cause some kind of lasting damage. Not because she wanted to inflict pain like cutters do, but likely she was testing the limits of her abilities, perhaps by falling from an increasingly higher point.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

wprager said:


> Please! That _cheerleader_ is "Dot" from A Bug's Life, you perv  she was "Suri" in Dinosaur! It's Elisha Cuthbert (from Popular Mechanics for Kids) all over again. I'll never be able to watch prime-time or movies with my kids


She was the daughter of Will Patton (assistant coach to Denzel) in "Remember the Titans" as well as a supporting character in "Ice Princess": Hayden Panettiere. Cute 17 yr old.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> It wasn't blood on the cheerleader's face after the fall .. it was a long gash, and the skin was just coming back together.
> 
> I think her power is amazingly fast healing ... as in her bones will knit, her fingers grow back etc ... but the two bone ends need to be together for them to knit together..
> 
> maybe after enough time she would have regrown the whole thing.... its just too early to tell...


I wonder when she'll get admantium-laced bones and admantium claws that can retract....


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

jhausmann said:


> I wonder when she'll get admantium-laced bones and admantium claws that can retract....


Isn't that something that the Watcher's Council should set up for her?


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

RoundBoy said:


> It wasn't blood on the cheerleader's face after the fall .. it was a long gash, and the skin was just coming back together.


Which begs the question of why there wasn't any blood on her face out of a gash that size, when her other wounds did bleed. Hmmm....

Maybe she heals faster the higher on her body the wound is. That might explain the hair.....


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG, I've just discovered my power. None of this bothered me, so I must have the power to _suspend disbelief_!



PeternJim said:


> Which begs the question of why there wasn't any blood on her face out of a gash that size, when her other wounds did bleed. Hmmm....
> 
> Maybe she heals faster the higher on her body the wound is. That might explain the hair.....


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> We don't know any of those things yet. He might be able to fly. He might be an empath. He might have no powers at all. The show didn't get that far.


While I agree in general, he DID say that he had levitated getting out of bed previously. So he had experienced something.

I believe he can fly. I saw it. Now, whether or not he can land correctly is altogether a different question. 

What will really bake your noodle later on is, would he still have jumped off a building if he hadn't seen that painting?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

any show that references Kitty Pryde gets a lifetime season pass in my world.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> Which begs the question of why there wasn't any blood on her face out of a gash that size, when her other wounds did bleed. Hmmm....
> 
> Maybe she heals faster the higher on her body the wound is. That might explain the hair.....


I was thinking super fast coagulation... but that doesn't explain the dripping blood from the fingers ...

I think that her powers are super fast healing ... and the show will take liberties with exactly how that will happen..


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone else notice the two guys singing Karaoke in the bar looked alot like these two?


Same song as well.

Little nod to the internet maybe?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Good show.... 


Does anyone know the name of the song/artist playing in the scene where the stripper girl is just about to meet up with those two goons?? The singer sounded very familiar, but I can't place them.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

deezel629 said:


> I enjoyed it. I'll continue to watch. One question: I have conflicts already as far as TiVo on Monday night. Is NBC going to continue to show Heroes on Tuesday night also? If not, I'm going to have a hard time seeing it.


It's also available on different nights/times on USA Network and the SciFi Channel.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

alyssa said:


> I was watching this with my newely turned 7 year old. I have to admit I was a bit taken back & skiped the porn bits.
> Otherwise it's a SP for me which means it'll be canceled soon.


So you were shocked by some safe, non-nude scenes yet you don't mention the bloody scenes throughout the show.

I would be more concerned about my kids seeing the bloody hand and the murdered goons than some girl in a bikini.

And we wonder why our society is so violent.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's also available on different nights/times on USA Network and the SciFi Channel.


I may have to settle on that. I've been spoiled by HD and rarely watch anything in SD anymore.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

wprager said:


> OMG, I've just discovered my power. None of this bothered me, so I must have the power to _suspend disbelief_!


:snicker:

I think part of the cheerleader's healing process involves her body sucking the blood back into the wound. Hence the disappearing blood.

That will be my cheesy rationalization for today.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

LOVED the show!! I thought they did a great job introducing the characters and giving us a glimpse of how and why they will eventually join together. 

I'm a bit confused about the stripper's power but I'm sure they will elaborate over time. 

The cheerleader scenes were a bit sloppy. I thought the same as most of you when she went into the fire. Except I was hoping the uniform was extremely flamable (if you know what I mean!)  Yeah I know she's 17 but that's legal here in Texas! 

I'm wondering how the nurse is going to take the news that he can't fly. Or can he? (hmmmm...)

The Lost comparisons are just ridiculous. Yes there's an ensemble cast. Yes it's mystery/sci-fi. Yes the character's lives intersect (true with most TV shows.) But that's where it ends. 

I'm in this show until the end. Hopefully that will be at least a few years down the road.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

jschuur said:


> I didn't get that sense at all. Why would she get someone to film it? There wasn't enough background story at that point to show she was despondent enough to kill herself.
> 
> I think it was the 6th attempt at trying to cause some kind of lasting damage. Not because she wanted to inflict pain like cutters do, but likely she was testing the limits of her abilities, perhaps by falling from an increasingly higher point.


I totally got the sense she is suicidal and has been trying to kill herself. At one point she lists the injuries and one of them was stabbed through the neck or something like that.

I think she tried to commit suicide and that's how she found out that she has this power of healing, and since that moment she's been activly trying to prove the power wrong.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Legion said:


> Anyone else notice the two guys singing Karaoke in the bar looked alot like these two?
> 
> .


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

SeanC said:


> I totally got the sense she is suicidal and has been trying to kill herself. At one point she lists the injuries and one of them was stabbed through the neck or something like that.
> 
> I think she tried to commit suicide and that's how she found out that she has this power of healing, and since that moment she's been activly trying to prove the power wrong.


That's how I saw it. I think the tape is going to come into play later.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Um, it was mentioned in post #15.


I dont have time to read all that nonsense


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Legion said:


> I dont have time to read all that nonsense


Smeek, is that you?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm finally getting a chance to add some input about the show.

I liked it. I didn't like it as much as I thought it would, but still enjoyed it. I think I was hoping for something a little more subtle. There were some things that bothered me though...

1) The dialog was forced, contrived, and artificial at times. Case in point, the opening with the Indian teacher talking about genetics and things like teleportation, regeneration, flight, precognition... he was just a bit over the top, and that dialog and the dialog with his acquaintance over his father was very very artificial and cliche. The dialog between the drug addicted precog and his agent was also cliche, forced, and unimaginative.

2) The pacing was a bit too quick. They could have slowed it down a tad and put more characterization in.

3) Certain scenarios didn't seem right. Fly boy telling his brother "I think I can fly". I just didn't buy that. Why tell something to someone that will make him think you're crazy. Why not try it out first and prove to yourself it's true and that you have a grip on it before you go expecting other people to believe you. Also, why jump off a building? Why not a park bench, or a standing takeoff from the ground?

Things I liked.....

1) The plot twists. I totally did not see it coming when the brother flew up to catch him. I know people here have said that maybe he's empathic and was only feeling his brother's ability to fly, but he did say that his foot hovered for a second when he got out of bed. Maybe flight is something they both can do, but the brother, being older, has a head start?

2) The bad guy's daughter being a future hero. It can make for some VERY interesting plot devices.

3) The painting of the explosion in NYC. It nicely sets up the stage for the season.

4) Some characters were nicely done. For instance, the politician brother could have been done up as a stereotypical family-member-who-cares-more-for-job-than-family kind of guy, but they did a nice job with showing that he really does care about his brother. What could have been a hollow character now shows some depth.

5) Limited commercials. :up: :up: :up: Even though it was an hour, it felt like it was longer because of the very few and short commercial breaks. The pacing (which I thought was too fast) made it squeeze in more content too, but it was definitely a rewarding idea to cut back on commercial time.

Speaking of commercials..... anyone see the Nissan commercial during it? OMG! What a great commercial. At first, I didn't think anything of it, but was busting a gut towards the end!!!


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Delta13 said:


> I believe he can fly. I saw it. Now, whether or not he can land correctly is altogether a different question.


Look at what's happened to me, 
I can't believe it myself. 
Suddenly I'm up on top of the world, 
It should've been somebody else.

Believe it or not, 
I'm walking on air. 
I never thought I could feel so free-. 
Flying away on a wing and a prayer. 
Who could it be? 
Believe it or not it's just me.

It's like a light of a new day-, 
It came from out of the blue. 
Breaking me out of the spell I was in, 
Making all of my wishes come true-.

Believe it or not, 
I'm walking on air. 
I never thought I could feel so free-. 
Flying away on a wing and a prayer. 
Who could it be? 
Believe it or not it's just me.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

SeanC said:


> I totally got the sense she is suicidal and has been trying to kill herself. At one point she lists the injuries and one of them was stabbed through the neck or something like that.
> 
> I think she tried to commit suicide and that's how she found out that she has this power of healing, and since that moment she's been activly trying to prove the power wrong.


I have to agree with this. She puts off that poor princess vibe where everyone envies her but secretly she hates her home life and everything about herself because she found out she's adopted. If you're testing your abilities you don't go for the fatal wounds. Something big happened to her to cause her to suspect something was different about her.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Anybody know the actor's name who played the cheerleader's friend, the guy who was videotaping her? I know I recognize him from something else, but I can't place what.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> he's willing to concede superpowers, but where are the organs to support the powers??? And how would they work? If one can fly, one needs an organ to produce thrust for flying, and how big would they be and where would they fit in the otherwise normal human body?


They don't need additional organs. The mutations alter their brain to support the super power. After all, we "mundane" humans only use 10% of our brains, right?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Please forgive me if this has been discussed, I do not feel the desire to read thru all 6 pages of this thread to find out...

I watched the release version of the pilot this week. And I noticed that there were a few shortcomings in it versus the pilot that was leaked previous. Shortcomings that I personally feel left out important info in the story.

In particular relating to the crazy morphine addict artist who painted the future. and his "overdose" vs his "hand".

And the end sequence with the cheesy wire work and its length.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Anybody know the actor's name who played the cheerleader's friend, the guy who was videotaping her? I know I recognize him from something else, but I can't place what.


He is actor Thomas Dekker, and he's been acting since he was a very young lad.

Thomas Dekker's IMDB Profile (although it's not updated with "Heroes" for some reason.)

He was in an episode of "House" last season as the preacher boy who could heal. He was also the "sympathetic" alien boy in "Village of The Damned." Heck, I even remember him from "Star Trek: Generations" as one of Picard's fantasy children. He was also in "Star Trek: Voyager" as one of the kids in Janeway's Holo-novel.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> So you were shocked by some safe, non-nude scenes yet you don't mention the bloody scenes throughout the show.
> 
> I would be more concerned about my kids seeing the bloody hand and the murdered goons than some girl in a bikini.
> 
> And we wonder why our society is so violent.


No kidding, exactly my reaction. Mangled fingers, ribs sticking out, dead bodies strewn about, and she reacts to a little rhythmic movement?

The totally unnecessary gore was my only complaint about the show. Otherwise, I loved every bit of it.



MitchO said:


> Geek nitpick: When Hiro is explaining how he learned about time in the bar, he says he read it in X-Men #143, where Kitty Pryde ... and then he gets cut off.
> 
> X-Men #141 and 142 were the classic "Days of Future Past" issues with time travelling Kitty Pryde from the future. 143 had nothing to do with timetravel.


If I were making the show, I'd intentionally screw up in this manner, just to laugh at the reaction online when various folks post corrections.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

rkester said:


> Please forgive me if this has been discussed, I do not feel the desire to read thru all 6 pages of this thread to find out...


stay away from the lost threads, then...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

atrac said:


> He is actor Thomas Dekker, and he's been acting since he was a very young lad.
> 
> Thomas Dekker's IMDB Profile (although it's not updated with "Heroes" for some reason.)
> 
> He was in an episode of "House" last season as the preacher boy who could heal. He was also the "sympathetic" alien boy in "Village of The Damned." Heck, I even remember him from "Star Trek: Generations" as one of Picard's fantasy children. He was also in "Star Trek: Voyager" as one of the kids in Janeway's Holo-novel.


THANK YOU!!

That had been bugging me for days. It was House I remembered him from.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

rkester said:


> Please forgive me if this has been discussed, I do not feel the desire to read thru all 6 pages of this thread to find out...
> 
> I watched the release version of the pilot this week. And I noticed that there were a few shortcomings in it versus the pilot that was leaked previous. Shortcomings that I personally feel left out important info in the story.
> 
> ...


Considering that what was leaked out was a work in progress, and that the "story" only consists of what was aired, I don't see how the official pilot left anything out. I mean, it's not like a theatrical movie release, and then watching the movie on TV and seeing certain scenes were cut. In this case, the story is only what they've given us so far, and since it only consists of what they gave us, nothing was left out.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

rkester said:


> Please forgive me if this has been discussed, I do not feel the desire to read thru all 6 pages of this thread to find out...
> 
> I watched the release version of the pilot this week. And I noticed that there were a few shortcomings in it versus the pilot that was leaked previous. Shortcomings that I personally feel left out important info in the story.
> 
> ...


Those things have been discussed earlier in the thread. Please forgive me, as I do not feel the desire to read through all 6 pages and repost them here for you. 

Seriously, in a nutshell, I think it was discussed lightly and (my conclusion anyway) is that TPTB decided to move in a different direction (particularly with the artist) and eliminated those scenes you mention so that they would be able to do so.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I just felt that they helped establish him as a character more the way I had seen them. Oh well, Im sure the show will not suffer for it. But it did seem odd that they left those out but kept in the cheerleader and her gory hand thing.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

alyssa said:


> I was watching this with my newely turned 7 year old. I have to admit I was a bit taken back & skiped the porn bits.
> Otherwise it's a SP for me which means it'll be canceled soon.


So you admit to blatantly ignoring the big TV-14 in the beginning of the show?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

PeternJim said:


> Okay, I buy the blood thing. And her face (and presumably burns) fixed themselves, while she had to rearrange things before her dislocated shoulder or fractured ribs healed up, even though the ribs were poking out for quite some time (and the area around them didn't heal up.)
> 
> Still, her face reabsorbed the blood, and so did her ribcage, but the hand she used to push the ribs back in stayed bloody, and so did the tear in her uniform, so there is still some oddness.
> 
> ...


About the ribs - just accept that it was a plot device, to show that in addition to the amazing regeneration, she has a ridiculously high thresshold for pain. Same with putting her hand in the garbage disposal - she only winced, showing that she does feel it, but it's more of a discomfort than it is a dibilitating pain. She didn't even scream.

Regarding the blood, perhaps the fluids are reabsorbed while the skin is still open - once the skin is healed, any blood cells still outside are on their own. 

Regarding the hand bones returning to normal - just imagine that she TRIED to straighten her fingers, which by extension would put the bones back in the proper place to heal.

Regarding the regeneration of severed members - I think that she would be able to do both. If her hand were to get cut off, given the absence of a hand, her brain and body would begin to regenerate - but if she were to hold the prodigal hand on her wrist, her body would simply regrow the tissues needed to use the hand again. I would also assume that regenerating an entire hand would take longer than reattaching it, which is why should should prefer reattaching.

Which brings me to my question - wouldn't all this tissue regeneration require a bit more energy than a normal person? Why isn't she ravenously hungry after trying to kill herself?

I would also think that she is abnormally strong - given her pliable cellular structure, wouldn't her muscle cells try to arrange themselves more tightly and efficiently?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jhausmann said:


> I wonder when she'll get admantium-laced bones and admantium claws that can retract....


LOL :up:

by the way, Wolverine in the comics always had those claws, they were actually bones that got covered with adamantium as well. They just changed it for the movie so they could have the line "You were always an animal. I just gave you claws."

But the Wolverine analog is difficult to ignore. She doesn't seem like an animal though, just a troubled teen afraid that if anyone finds out about her ability they will ridicule her. If I were in her situation I'd be thinking the same thing - I'd hate to go to school and have people stabbing and bashing you all the time just to see you heal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> by the way, Wolverine in the comics always had those claws, they were actually bones that got covered with adamantium as well.


Not strictly true. When he first appeared, the claws came out of a device attached to his wrist, and were not "internal organs." And as late as his first origin story (the brilliant Barry-Windsor-Smith "Weapon X"), the claws were added during his stay at Weapon X. It was only after about 20 years that they decided there was bone under the adamantium.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

classicX said:


> LOL :up:
> 
> by the way, Wolverine in the comics always had those claws, they were actually bones that got covered with adamantium as well. They just changed it for the movie so they could have the line "You were always an animal. I just gave you claws."
> 
> But the Wolverine analog is difficult to ignore. She doesn't seem like an animal though, just a troubled teen afraid that if anyone finds out about her ability they will ridicule her. If I were in her situation I'd be thinking the same thing - I'd hate to go to school and have people stabbing and bashing you all the time just to see you heal.


Bahahahahhahahha
Now THAT would make a series of funny scenes! Classmates slicing and dicing on cheerleader babe. She could totally join the other cutters in the bathroom.

M.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not strictly true. When he first appeared, the claws came out of a device attached to his wrist, and were not "internal organs." And as late as his first origin story (the brilliant Barry-Windsor-Smith "Weapon X"), the claws were added during his stay at Weapon X. It was only after about 20 years that they decided there was bone under the adamantium.


Perhaps, but the retcon would have had ripples in the space-time of the marvel universe so that it would have always been so. 

Think "A Sound of Thunder" (if you were one of the 16 people that saw it.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> Perhaps, but the retcon would have had ripples in the space-time of the marvel universe so that it would have always been so.
> 
> Think "A Sound of Thunder" (if you were one of the 16 people that saw it.)


If Marvel can decree retroactively in 1993 that Wolverine had bone claws in 1974, then I decree retroactively that A Sound of Thunder was never made.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

busyba said:


> They don't need additional organs. The mutations alter their brain to support the super power. After all, we "mundane" humans only use 10% of our brains, right?


So the other 90% of FlyBoy's brain is filled with helium, right?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My mondays are already too crowded, so I caught the re-run on Sci-fi. 

+whatever, too many positive posts to count.... I hope they keep reshowing it on Sci-fi ( or USA for that matter)


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

classicX said:


> Regarding the blood, perhaps the fluids are reabsorbed while the skin is still open - once the skin is healed, any blood cells still outside are on their own.


That works! Explains the rib, face, and how she could drip blood on the floor and still have no blood on her hand after it healed.

So, does Hiro go "Bamf" or does he swap out whatever was in the space he shifts into?


----------



## mythica23 (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome!!! took a bit to get going but near end it really hooked me....

wowza!!!!

just hope it doesnt hype it then do it poorly.

i like the japanese guy!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

classicX said:


> Perhaps, but the retcon would have had ripples in the space-time of the marvel universe so that it would have always been so.
> 
> Think "A Sound of Thunder" (if you were one of the 16 people that saw it.)


I saw it done nicely as an episode of "Ray Bradbury Presents" a few years back.

I'm askeered of the movie they made.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

getreal said:


> I don't know about natural evolution. If that was the case, why is it that they are all _JUST NOW_ discovering these new abilities? The age range of various characters shown to be discovering powers must be from around 17 (cheerleader) to 37 (politician). But the powers are coming together around the world _at the same time. _


I thought it had something to do with the eclipse, but that might just mean I'm watching too many Charmed re-runs.

I thought this pilot was okay--I caught one of the re-airings on sci-fi since people here seemed to like it so much. It reminded me a bit of Lost and dead-zone and 4400, all of which I like, also seemed to be doing a bit of the six degrees thing, which, okay, fine . . . but maybe I'm not as into sci-fi as everyone else. I'll watch another couple episodes before deciding, but I'm afraid it's going to try to do too much.

I wondered if the unbreakable girl might have been made that way by her dad--if he's the bad guy and all, if he had mutated his own daughter. . . but that might be giving him too much credit.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> My mondays are already too crowded, so I caught the re-run on Sci-fi.
> 
> +whatever, too many positive posts to count.... I hope they keep reshowing it on Sci-fi ( or USA for that matter)


That only works if you don't have HD. Once you see it in HD you can't go back.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Cboath said:


> Look at what's happened to me,
> I can't believe it myself.
> Suddenly I'm up on top of the world,
> It should've been somebody else.
> ...


DAMNIT! Thunder. stolen.

KD


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

TiVo cut the last bit of this off, the last thing I saw was the politician's brother jumping. From what I've read after that the politican flew too? Can someone fill me in or upload like the last 5 minutes for me?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

LordFett... spoiler tags for the masses... but heres your info...



Spoiler



both he and his brother flew together holding each others arms in mid air. he said to his bro that he was flying and they both sort of acknowledged they were flying together



was that enough to answer your ?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Rkester. That is what I figured from the thread. Much obliged.


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone still have the pilot saved? I set the season pass one week too late. I have everything but the pilot. I really don't want to start watching this show without seeing the first episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

minidreamin said:


> Does anyone still have the pilot saved? I set the season pass one week too late. I have everything but the pilot. I really don't want to start watching this show without seeing the first episode.


Is it still on NBC's site? Oddly, it's not on iTunes.


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

NBC only offers the most recent episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

somebody will have it.

Honestly, a lot of people feel that the pilot wasn't so good compared to the subsequent episodes. Also, those episodes (especially the second) do a lot of repeating of what happened in the pilot. I don't think you'll have any issues keeping up by missing the pilot.


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

We're mainly worried that we'll miss why the changes are happening to everyone. Was that covered in the pilot or has it been revealed yet?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

not much was revealed in the pilot, other than most of the characters were introduced and (in most cases) what their powers are.


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

:up: Good to know!! Thanks. Now we can start watching the series. I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

minidreamin said:


> :up: Good to know!! Thanks. Now we can start watching the series. I hope it lives up to the hype.


the show is awesome. after the last two episodes, it's become one show I just can't wait to see the next episode.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

minidreamin said:


> Does anyone still have the pilot saved? I set the season pass one week too late. I have everything but the pilot. I really don't want to start watching this show without seeing the first episode.


Bittorrent: http://www.isohunt.com/download/14203680/heroes


----------

